# Paolo Maldini nuovo DT, ci siamo



## Willy Wonka (10 Luglio 2018)

Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni. 

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## bmb (10 Luglio 2018)

C'è la luce laggiù, in fondo al tunnel.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Per come siamo messi è il nostro CR7!!! Ben tornato CAPITANO!!!


----------



## Naruto98 (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



...lacrime, di gioia e di nostalgia...
ma io non ci faccio l'idea che il Capitano torni, ho già preso troppe batoste in questi mesi...


----------



## luis4 (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



proprio il ruolo che gli avevo dato io.


----------



## Victorss (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Se fosse vero Singer ha deciso di tenere il Milan, oppure ha già accordo con i nuovi proprietari e succederà tutto in poco tempo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Luglio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Se fosse vero Singer ha deciso di tenere il Milan, oppure ha già accordo con i nuovi proprietari e succederà tutto in poco tempo.



In ogni caso credo che il ritorno di Maldini sia garanzia di un buon progetto (o almeno lo spero), qualunque esso sia.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Inizio sogno
Fatti i dovuti scongiuri, sarebbe bellissimo, Ma aspetto l'ufficialità. Se confermata, chiamerei subito il carpentiere per prendere le misure delle CL in bacheca affinché si trovi il posto per altrettante.
Fine sogno.


----------



## GP7 (10 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Per come siamo messi è il nostro CR7!!! Ben tornato CAPITANO!!!



Ecco, stavo usando le stesse parole.
In realtà è anche di più.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Victorss (10 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> In ogni caso credo che il ritorno di Maldini sia garanzia di un buon progetto (o almeno lo spero), qualunque esso sia.



Bhe ma voi immaginate che Maldini dica di sì ad Elliott sapendo che tra 6 mesi/1 anno rivenderà il Milan di nuovo? Maldini come ha sempre detto per accettare vuole sicurezze.


----------



## Goro (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Paolo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Luglio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Bhe ma voi immaginate che Maldini dica di sì ad Elliott sapendo che tra 6 mesi/1 anno rivenderà il Milan di nuovo? Maldini come ha sempre detto per accettare vuole sicurezze.



Certo che no...essendo figura ormai leggendaria di questo sport non credo proprio che si legherebbe ad una nuova pagina fallimentare...


----------



## tonilovin93 (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Come scritto da altri Maldini non dice si per rischiare di essere cacciato dopo un anno (anche se nessuno sano di mente lo caccerebbe) quindi o Elliott resta o ha già venduto e Maldini sa chi compra.. In ogni caso mi sento un po più tranquillo..


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.




Posso dirlo che mi sono emozionato a leggere la notizia ? 

Forza fratelli che forse c'è una via di uscita e si inizia a risalire.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Luglio 2018)

Sto piangendo, vi prego non fatemi arrivare la smentita perchè sarebbe un colpo al cuore.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Luglio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Bhe ma voi immaginate che Maldini dica di sì ad Elliott sapendo che tra 6 mesi/1 anno rivenderà il Milan di nuovo? Maldini come ha sempre detto per accettare vuole sicurezze.



Se accetta significa che già si sa quale sarà il proprietario dopo Elliott e che rimarrà anche quando Singer e soci venderanno la società.
Probabilmente Elliott sta costruendo le basi per poi lasciarle a chi comprerà il Milan definitivamente fra uno o due anni.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Luglio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Bhe ma voi immaginate che Maldini dica di sì ad Elliott sapendo che tra 6 mesi/1 anno rivenderà il Milan di nuovo? Maldini come ha sempre detto per accettare vuole sicurezze.



Eh ti credo, se Maldini tiene fede alla statura. Secondo me rivedremo anche Nesta in società, prima o poi.


----------



## alcyppa (10 Luglio 2018)

Attendo prima di esultare ma sarebbe finalmente una gran bella notizia circa la solidità futura.


Certo è che i gobbi ce la stanno mettendo tutta per rovinare pure questo momento che ho aspettato tanto...


----------



## bmb (10 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Zani (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Non giocate con i miei sentimenti


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Sto piangendo, vi prego non fatemi arrivare la smentita perchè sarebbe un colpo al cuore.



io sono emozionato veramente.


----------



## mark (10 Luglio 2018)

Aspetto a festeggiare finché non ci sono i comunicati ufficiali, ma sarebbe una cosa importantissima il suo ritorno!!


----------



## ruit_hora (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Luglio 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eh ti credo, se Maldini tiene fede alla statura. Secondo me rivedremo anche Nesta in società, prima o poi.



Nesta fa l' allenatore!


----------



## pazzomania (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Mi farebbe ovviamente piacere, ma vediamo un pò, anche le altre cose, le cose di campo.


----------



## varvez (10 Luglio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nesta fa l' allenatore!


Beh ma ha maturato una significativa esperienza, 2 settimane al Perugia. Abbastanza secondo gli standard fino ad oggi adottati. Ma si cambierà, mi auguro


----------



## Brain84 (10 Luglio 2018)

Maldini DT e Antonio Conte allenatore..sarebbe da piangere


----------



## IDRIVE (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Piango...


----------



## PM3 (10 Luglio 2018)

Felice per un suo ritorno. Ritornare a vedere il capitano indossare i nostri colori, anche se in una nuova veste... 

Nonostante ciò, non concordo con chi crede che Maldini sappia chi sia il nuovo proprietario (dopo Elliott) o che abbia la certezza che Elliott gestisca il club a lungo. Questo perché Maldini sarebbe già in società se Fassone gli avesse dato il potere di porre il veto alle scelte di Mirabelli e quindi posizionandosi al di sopra di quest'ultimo come gerarchie.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Luglio 2018)

Per me il ritorno di Maldini in dirigenza è meglio di qualsiasi giocatore acquistato.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Luglio 2018)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Maldini DT e Antonio Conte allenatore..sarebbe da piangere



Baratterei Maldini e Conte con 2 campioni, scusa, Campioni qualunque.

Detto questo, sarebbe un buon inizio, ma voglio vedere i giocatori, non è che con Maldini in società diventiamo più forti in campo.

Confido ad ogni modo nella sua serietà, ovviamente scordati Conte, resta Gattuso.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Magari. Però onestamente ci credo poco, a meno che non sia una mossa concordata con chi sta trattando per l'acquisto del club.


----------



## luigi61 (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



✌✌❤❤


----------



## gabri65 (10 Luglio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nesta fa l' allenatore!




Posso sbagliarmi, ma credo siano grandi amici ... mi sembra che abbiano condiviso in qualche modo l'esperienza negli states, sia pure con profili differenti. Sono stati (pardon, sono) la più forte coppia difensiva mai esistita, certi feeling secondo me contano. Non lo so, magari non farà l'allenatore, ma mi farebbe piacere rivederli insieme a difendere tutta la società, non solo la porta ...


----------



## pazzomania (10 Luglio 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Posso sbagliarmi, ma credo siano grandi amici ... mi sembra che abbiano condiviso in qualche modo l'esperienza negli states, sia pure con profili differenti. Sono stati (pardon, sono) la più forte coppia difensiva mai esistita, certi feeling secondo me contano. Non lo so, magari non farà l'allenatore, ma mi farebbe piacere rivederli insieme a difendere tutta la società, non solo la porta ...



Visione romantica, ma poi tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare.

Lo stesso Maldini come dirigente è tutto da verificare: nessuno nasce "imparato", prevedo molti errori, ma allo stesso tempo son certo imparerà in fretta, non è uno stupido,


----------



## Zanc9 (10 Luglio 2018)

Dai


----------



## Devil man (10 Luglio 2018)

SE è vero il miglior acquisto di questo calciomercato!


----------



## gabri65 (10 Luglio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Visione romantica, ma poi tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare.
> 
> Lo stesso Maldini come dirigente è tutto da verificare: nessuno nasce "imparato", prevedo molti errori, ma allo stesso tempo son certo imparerà in fretta, non è uno stupido,



Assolutamente. Ti condivido al 100%. E sono cosciente del fatto che Maldini potrebbe essere il flop più colossale della storia in un ruolo dirigenziale al Milan. Ma, pur rimanendo equilibrati, adesso è impossibile non farsi trascinare da qualche piccolo sogno dopo 10 anni di marciume. E' bello essere romantici, non costa niente. Vedremo. Sempre forza Milan.


----------



## Mika (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Posso solo sperare sia vero. Se torna Maldini è segno che il progetto è serio e duraturo. Maldini non viene per stare uno o due anni e venire cacciato. Se viene o Elliot non ci vende o ci ha già venduto prima ancora di prenderci e sta portando avanti in nome del compratore il completamento delle cariche dirigenziali al momento dell'investitura del nuovo proprietario.


----------



## James45 (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Persona di grande esperienza nel ruolo di DT.
Ottimo inizio.


----------



## markjordan (10 Luglio 2018)

ross


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Fancul0 a CR7 questo per noi sarebbe un colpo che vale ben di più!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io sono emozionato veramente.



Emozione... Vera. Pelle d oca e non è l aria condizionata della macchina... Dai Paolo.... Abbiamo bisogno di un leader vero che ci guidi. 

Mamma che ansia....


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fancul0 a CR7 questo per noi sarebbe un colpo che vale ben di più!



Si... Andasse pure a fa nchiulo


----------



## 7vinte (10 Luglio 2018)

Dai!!!


----------



## 7vinte (10 Luglio 2018)

Se arrivasse un Ad serio (Albertini,Gandini) e un grande DS (Zorc,Tare) avremmo fatto bingo. Bisognerebbe poi sperare in un proprietario (magari sceicco) che li confermi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Luglio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Se fosse vero Singer ha deciso di tenere il Milan, oppure ha già accordo con i nuovi proprietari e succederà tutto in poco tempo.



Barra La casella 1.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Luglio 2018)

tempo fa si scrisse che i Ricketts avevano già contattato conte…

non sarebbe male questo scenario:
Elliott ci vende ai Ricketts e loro portano Maldini dt e Conte allenatore….

forse preferirei un'altra proprietà in linea generale ma dicerto partirebbero non bene ma benissimo..


----------



## 7vinte (10 Luglio 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Persona di grande esperienza nel ruolo di DT.
> Ottimo inizio.



 

Come si puo disprezzare l'arrivo di Paolo? Guadagnera esperienza! Poi si spera gli vemga affiancato un grande DS,sul modello Ausilio-Sabatini o Ausilio-Branca, come Zorc o Tare.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Luglio 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Persona di grande esperienza nel ruolo di DT.
> Ottimo inizio.



ti comprendo ... ma almeno abbiamo una parvenza di serietà, prima nemmeno quella. l'esperienza arriverà.


----------



## zamp2010 (10 Luglio 2018)

wow non ci posso credere una persona seria in societa.
Maldini e tanta roba, fa i fatti, e serio e vuole il successo.


----------



## Victorss (10 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come si puo disprezzare l'arrivo di Paolo? Guadagnera esperienza! Poi si spera gli vemga affiancato un grande DS,sul modello Ausilio-Sabatini o Ausilio-Branca, come Zorc o Tare.



Se si può scrivere certe cattiverie su Gattuso si può disprezzare anche l arrivo di Paolo. Ormai vale tutto.


----------



## LadyRoss (10 Luglio 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> SE è vero il miglior acquisto di questo calciomercato!



escludendo Halilovic .....direi l'unico......


----------



## kipstar (10 Luglio 2018)

la cosa benché favolosa non mi quadra.
il fondo la squadra la vuole sicuramente vendere. quello che può cambiare sono i tempi e gli investimenti.
quanto potrebbe durare ? non credo in ANNI...
vedo paolo eventualmente con i compratori dal fondo e non con il fondo stesso....


----------



## malos (10 Luglio 2018)

Spero sia vero ma aspetto l'ufficialità per brindare.


----------



## Djerry (10 Luglio 2018)

E' tutto quello di cui abbiamo bisogno.

Una figura che racchiude da sola professionalità, competenza, serietà e garanzia nei confronti di chi lo mette in società.
Perché non c'è evento o fatto che mi possa far avere un'opinione migliore della nuova dirigenza rispetto a Paolo che accetta il ruolo, perché legittima il progetto stesso pluriennale.

Non ha esperienza? Ma cosa vuol dire esperienza nel ruolo di Direttore Tecnico, se non conoscere il calcio e saper parlare a molta gente con carisma?


----------



## malos (10 Luglio 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> la cosa benché favolosa non mi quadra.
> il fondo la squadra la vuole sicuramente vendere. quello che può cambiare sono i tempi e gli investimenti.
> quanto potrebbe durare ? non credo in ANNI...
> vedo paolo eventualmente con i compratori dal fondo e non con il fondo stesso....



Per me Elliott ha già il compratore e non da ieri.


----------



## malos (10 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> E' tutto quello di cui abbiamo bisogno.
> 
> Una figura che racchiude da sola professionalità, competenza, serietà e garanzia nei confronti di chi lo mette in società.
> Perché non c'è evento o fatto che mi possa far avere un'opinione migliore della nuova dirigenza rispetto a Paolo che accetta il ruolo, perché legittima il progetto stesso pluriennale.
> ...



Lascia perdere partita persa te lo dico per esperienza.


----------



## nybreath (10 Luglio 2018)

Sicuramente mi fa piacere il ritorno di Maldini al Milan, detto questo due dubbi.

Non ho idea di cosa faccia un DT, che fa? Ha Maldini alcuna esperienza in merito o ci troviamo una figurina non capace? Mi chiedo che significhi anche questo per Mirabelli, visto che mi pare sia lui adesso DT oltre che DS, se voglia dire un ridimensionamento o un calcio.


----------



## fra29 (10 Luglio 2018)

Datemi una conferma per favore..


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Luglio 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Sicuramente mi fa piacere il ritorno di Maldini al Milan, detto questo due dubbi.
> 
> Non ho idea di cosa faccia un DT, che fa? Ha Maldini alcuna esperienza in merito o ci troviamo una figurina non capace?.



Il DT organizza tutta la rete scouting dalle giovanili alla prima squadra e sceglie gli allenatori. Può anche fare mercato, ma è solito nominare un DS che si occupi esclusivamente di quest'ultimo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Luglio 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Persona di grande esperienza nel ruolo di DT.
> Ottimo inizio.



Maldini è sinonimo di affidabilità e fiducia sulla proprietà che verrà, o Elliott nel caso volesse rimanere. Poi che sia uno totalmente alle prime armi col ruolo di DT siamo d'accordo tutti, spero che si dimostri una persona competente e non una figurina messa li a caso


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Luglio 2018)

Scusate l'ignoranza, il Direttore Tecnico che responsabilità ha esattamente?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Non mi illudo. Non mi illudo. Non mi illudo. Non mi illudo. Non mi illudo.
Non... non...

Al diavolo tutto, MI ILLUDO!


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il DT organizza tutta la rete scouting dalle giovanili alla prima squadra e sceglie gli allenatori. Può anche fare mercato, ma è solito nominare un DS che si occupi esclusivamente di quest'ultimo.



E mi auguro che non tenga Gattuso solo per amicizia.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E mi auguro che non tenga Gattuso solo per amicizia.



Come mi han già fatto notare nei giorni scorsi, Maldini già tempo fa disse che Gattuso allenatore era stata un'ottima mossa per il Milan. Quindi non mi faccio illusioni..


----------



## nybreath (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il DT organizza tutta la rete scouting dalle giovanili alla prima squadra e sceglie gli allenatori. Può anche fare mercato, ma è solito nominare un DS che si occupi esclusivamente di quest'ultimo.



Ti ringrazio, allora Mirabelli ne esce ben ridimensionato allora, spero Maldini abbia le capacità per ricoprire un ruolo così delicato alla prima esperienza.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Luglio 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio, allora Mirabelli ne esce ben ridimensionato allora, spero Maldini abbia le capacità per ricoprire un ruolo così delicato alla prima esperienza.



Penso proprio che Mirabelli sarà allontanato


----------



## Goro (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il DT organizza tutta la rete scouting dalle giovanili alla prima squadra e sceglie gli allenatori. Può anche fare mercato, ma è solito nominare un DS che si occupi esclusivamente di quest'ultimo.



Quindi Maldini alla Marotta con un DS vicino


----------



## 7vinte (10 Luglio 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio, allora Mirabelli ne esce ben ridimensionato allora, spero Maldini abbia le capacità per ricoprire un ruolo così delicato alla prima esperienza.



È praticamente un ds. Ausilio-Sabatini. Ausilio ds e Sabatoni dt. Ruolo molto simile


----------



## Zenos (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Capitano mio Capitano


----------



## 7vinte (10 Luglio 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Quindi Maldini alla Marotta con un DS vicino



No. Maldini alla Sabatini/Branca con un DS e un Ad vicino. Come Antonello-Ausilio-Sabatini=Albertini/Gandini-X-Maldini


----------



## Goro (10 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> No. Maldini alla Sabatini/Branca con un DS e un Ad vicino. Come Antonello-Ausilio-Sabatini=Albertini/Gandini-X-Maldini



Va benissimo, grazie


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> In ogni caso credo che il ritorno di Maldini sia garanzia di un buon progetto (o almeno lo spero), qualunque esso sia.



È la cartina di tornasole. 
Significa o progetto a lungo termine di Elliott o periodo di transizione con pianificazione col futuro proprietario (probabilmente i Ricketts, sperando che Silvio non voglia fare il suo ritorno).


----------



## 7vinte (10 Luglio 2018)

È il top 

Ad: Albertini 
Ds: Tare o Zorc 
Dt: Maldini.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come mi han già fatto notare nei giorni scorsi, Maldini già tempo fa disse che Gattuso allenatore era stata un'ottima mossa per il Milan. Quindi non mi faccio illusioni..



Esatto , piu che altro allontanare oggi Gattuso sarebbe un disastro.


----------



## James45 (10 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come si puo disprezzare l'arrivo di Paolo? Guadagnera esperienza! Poi si spera gli vemga affiancato un grande DS,sul modello Ausilio-Sabatini o Ausilio-Branca, come Zorc o Tare.



Non disprezzo Maldini: dove l'ho scritto?
Semplicemente, se prendo in azienda un dirigente, si presume che abbia fatto la gavetta per arrivare ad esserlo.
Altrimenti trattasi di nepotismo.

Dimenticavo: gli insulti inutlli li puoi evitare, grazie


----------



## Victorss (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E mi auguro che non tenga Gattuso solo per amicizia.



Io mi auguro lo tenga invece.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È il top
> 
> Ad: Albertini
> Ds: Tare o Zorc
> Dt: Maldini.



Non scherziamo come AD serve un manager. Deve capire di conti, numeri e bilanci.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Luglio 2018)

Gandini?


----------



## 7vinte (10 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo come AD serve un manager. Deve capire di conti, numeri e bilanci.



Gandini?


----------



## James45 (10 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Maldini è sinonimo di affidabilità e fiducia sulla proprietà che verrà, o Elliott nel caso volesse rimanere. Poi che sia uno totalmente alle prime armi col ruolo di DT siamo d'accordo tutti, spero che si dimostri una persona competente e non una figurina messa li a caso



Condivido pienamente e ti ringrazio per non avermi insultato per aver osato dire ciò che penso.


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Sono felicissimo ed allo stesso tempo preoccupatissimo.
Dobbiamo avere pazienza, anche se le cose non andranno subito bene. Non trattiamo Paolo come altre bandiere (Inzaghi, Seedorf, Gattuso).


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Gandini?



non so se Gandini possa essere adatto per la nostra situazione, ma Albertini non ha alcun background da AD. In questo momento delicato lo vorrei in società ma non in un quel ruolo. Abbiamo troppo in gioco.


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo come AD serve un manager. Deve capire di conti, numeri e bilanci.



Gandini AD parte commerciale
Albertini AD parte sportiva
Maldini DT
Giuntoli DS

Il nuovo organigramma potrebbe essere questo a mio parere.
Occhio anche a Leonardo.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Gandini AD parte commerciale
> Albertini AD parte sportiva
> Maldini DT
> Giuntoli DS
> ...



Tare o Zorc al posto di Giuntoli. Albertini DG


----------



## enigmistic02 (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Se fosse vero, ci sarebbe da festeggiare. Un sogno che diviene realtà, ma sempre troppo tardi. 
Per il benvenuto c'è da aspettare l'ufficialità.


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Finchè non lo vedo non ci credo.

Ovviamente ci spero.


----------



## Djici (10 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Gandini AD parte commerciale
> Albertini AD parte sportiva
> Maldini DT
> Giuntoli DS
> ...



Se mi portano pure Leonardo impazzisco !

PAOLO MALDINI dopo 9 anni torna finalmente a CASA !!!


----------



## gabri65 (10 Luglio 2018)

DT, DS, ...

Ancora non è chiaro cosa farà, ma io lo vedrei bene in un ruolo trasversale, a 360^, in grado di dire la sua su parecchie questioni. Quasi sicuramente avrà stabilito con la dirigenza dei paletti ben fissi che delimitino le aree di comando, giusto per formalità e correttezza. Ma i ruoli, se ricoperti da persone intelligenti possono essere sfumati, complementari ed interscambiabili. Se fosse tutto a compartimenti stagni, le società sarebbero ingessate (come succede spesso in vere aziende di un certo tipo). Chiariamoci, non sto parlando di una gestione familiare, ovviamente avrà una carica con tanto di targhetta, ma l'importante è che porti il suo contributo in una direzione di rinascita del club.

Non so se abbia particolari doti in qualche campo gestionale, Ma quello su cui punterei sicuramente è la memoria storica che si porta dietro, a cui attingere, filtrata dalla sua intelligenza e serietà, per ogni questione societaria.


----------



## MissRossonera (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Nell'era forse più buia per noi e nella giornata della notizia dura da accettare di CR7 alla Juve finalmente la notizia che aspettavo da anni. Bentornato a casa,capitano!


----------



## leviatano (10 Luglio 2018)

Benvenuto a casa Paolo! anzi nella tua casa di sempre che ti hanno cacciato ma ora hai ripreso le chiavi.
e ora incominciamo la scalata lenta ma inesorabile a riprendere i pigiamati.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (10 Luglio 2018)

La garanziache inizia un progetto serio <3

Paolino torna!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo come AD serve un manager. Deve capire di conti, numeri e bilanci.


Galliani sarebbe la persona giusta


----------



## mandraghe (10 Luglio 2018)

Il suo ritorno lo immagino così:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## zamp2010 (10 Luglio 2018)

e da 5 giorni che sul sito di bloomberg hanno Umberto Gandini come "Secondary Chairman".


----------



## diavolo (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Scelto da Elliott o da Ross?


----------



## diavolo (10 Luglio 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Galliani sarebbe la persona giusta


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (10 Luglio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> *Finchè non lo vedo non ci credo.*
> 
> Ovviamente ci spero.


Come spesso capita...condivido 
Maldini come DT è la miglior cosa che può capitarci...
Per quanto riguarda l'inesperienza...per quel poco che conosco Paolo credo che non vorrà fare il ''solista'' ma si circonderà di persone che possano consigliarlo al meglio...come ad esempio un DS poco ingombrante e molto competente...
Ma aspettiamo l'ufficialità...


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se mi portano pure Leonardo impazzisco !
> 
> PAOLO MALDINI dopo 9 anni torna finalmente a CASA !!!



Leonardo al posto di Giuntoli sarebbe un upgrade enorme (ma pure Giuntoli me lo farei andare bene, soprattutto con Maldini alle spalle).


----------



## alcyppa (10 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Gandini AD parte commerciale
> Albertini AD parte sportiva
> Maldini DT
> Giuntoli DS
> ...



Manca Conte allenatore e ci siamo.


----------



## fra29 (10 Luglio 2018)

Ancora nessuna conferma.. inizip a intesirmi!
Io pretendo Paolino, ora..


----------



## Djici (10 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Leonardo al posto di Giuntoli sarebbe un upgrade enorme (ma pure Giuntoli me lo farei andare bene, soprattutto con Maldini alle spalle).



Abbiamo avuto la fortuna di avere gente di carisma e che ne capisce come pochi al mondo... purtroppo Seedorf lo abbiamo bruciato subito...
Leonardo senza il berlusca potrebbe pure tornare, anche se non ci credo neanche un po... ma quanto mi piacerebbe !


----------



## leviatano (10 Luglio 2018)

fate tornare pure Seedorf e impazzisco!


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto la fortuna di avere gente di carisma e che ne capisce come pochi al mondo... purtroppo Seedorf lo abbiamo bruciato subito...
> Leonardo senza il berlusca potrebbe pure tornare, anche se non ci credo neanche un po... ma quanto mi piacerebbe !



Piacerebbe anche a me. Presentarsi da Cavani (per dire) con Maldini, Albertini e Leonardo è decisamente altra cosa rispetto a Fassone e Mirabelli.
Avremmo un Milan con un dream team di dirigenti (ho messo Milan e dream team nella stessa riga, una roba che non capitava da secoli )


----------



## Salina (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E mi auguro che non tenga Gattuso solo per amicizia.


Dunque per quasi tutti gattuso non e da Milan,maldini anche senza esperienza ne capisce tanto di calcio,pero quando dice che gattuso e stata una mossa azzeccata non va bene, leggo tanta schizofrenia nei giudizi.


----------



## sunburn (10 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Piacerebbe anche a me. Presentarsi da Cavani (per dire) con Maldini, Albertini e Leonardo è decisamente altra cosa rispetto a Fassone e Mirabelli.
> Avremmo un Milan con un dream team di dirigenti (ho messo Milan e dream team nella stessa riga, una roba che non capitava da secoli )


Ai calciatori interessa il grano, non chi glielo offre. Al Milan Cavani non verrebbe neanche se glielo chiedesse suo padre.


----------



## Lambro (10 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ai calciatori interessa il grano, non chi glielo offre. Al Milan Cavani non verrebbe neanche se glielo chiedesse suo padre.



This lol


----------



## fra29 (10 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Piacerebbe anche a me. Presentarsi da Cavani (per dire) con Maldini, Albertini e Leonardo è decisamente altra cosa rispetto a Fassone e Mirabelli.
> Avremmo un Milan con un dream team di dirigenti (ho messo Milan e dream team nella stessa riga, una roba che non capitava da secoli )



Si ma qua stiamo volando con la fantasia..
io voglio Paolino


----------



## DrHouse (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Me lo auguro.
Lui e Albertini insieme.

Però servono un AD che abbia competenze finanziarie, e un DS che faccia scouting.

Per le trattative poi Paolo è il top


----------



## Blu71 (10 Luglio 2018)

Maldini è il Milan.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Maldini è il Milan.


.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Luglio 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Maldini è il Milan.



Maldini è fatto DI MILAN 

DI MILAN è l anagramma di MALDINI


----------



## Blu71 (10 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Maldini è fatto DI MILAN
> 
> DI MILAN è l anagramma di MALDINI



...mi hai anticipato, stavo per scriverlo io


----------



## fabri47 (10 Luglio 2018)

Ottimo! Con Maldini ci metto la mano sul fuoco che faremo passi in avanti. Ovviamente la strada è lunga, lunghissima, ma sono fiducioso.


----------



## ralf (10 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



It's coming home, it's coming home...


----------

